# stabbing pain in upper abdomen



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi

i am nealry 9 weeks pregnant and having difficulty at the moment with very sharp stabbing pains in my stomach/ upper abdomen. These dont appear to follow a pattern, although initially it could be in the middle of the night or following food. I have just had my last attack, 2 hours after eating- the only way i can calm it is by lying down and then eventually (5-10mins) later it eases. Do you have any idea what this could be or what i could do to improve the situation.

Thanks in advance for your help

Ali
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

At the moment, your uterus is starting to grow, and there are loads of ligamnets stretching that havent done so before, so it sounds like that.  If the pain worsens, or you experience any bleeding, contact your gp.

All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

